# Verwandlungs Item x)



## SixNight (15. Juni 2008)

Morgen Ingi's ^^ unzwar es gibt doch (ein / mehrere ) Items wo man sich irgend wo hin portet und wos dann passieren kann das man sich in die Gegnerische Fraktion Verwandelt 
Meine Fragen :
Wie Heißen die Items ?
Wie Heißt die Ingi Spezialisierung ?
Wo Spezialisiert man sich ?
Ist dieses Item ein Schmuck stück wenn ja geht der Effekt weg wenn man das Schmuckstück auszieht ? 
Wie Lange hält der Effekt ? 
Wir der Effekt aufgehoben wenn man Schaden bekommt ? ( Kommt der Effekt wieder wenn man gestorben ist ? ) 
Wie Hoch ist die Chance beim Porten sich zu verwandeln ^^

Ich hoffe auf Gute Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

also ich weis nur den einen

transporter: area 52
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30542

1. Man bekommt einen "Debuff" der einem in Verschiedene Rassen verwandelt (1 mal nur allys 1 mal nur horde) (mit ausloggen und einloggen kann man dann bisle wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. Seelenspaltung: Böse... durchsichtig schwarz / rot (60 Min.) Debuff
3. Man wird Kleiner (60 Min.) Debuff
4. man wird auf eimem fliegenden Felsen über area 52 abgesetzt
5. Seelenspaltung: Gut <-- kp
6.Böser Zwillng... (2 stunden ... Debuff ) keine äusserlichen veränderungen ...

oder für die andere spezialisierung
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30544

selbe effeckte


----------



## SixNight (15. Juni 2008)

K Vielen dank x) das mit dem Felsen is ja Fieß xDD


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> K Vielen dank x) das mit dem Felsen is ja Fieß xDD



jo wenn man kein flugmount hat (wie kolege^^) isses sau fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich klick drauf (wollte zum arena verkäufer) wwwwww .. fuck? flieg flieg 
KLICK eq aus ... gogo.. klatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hälfte vom eq noch an weil ich kein platz im inv hatte .. seit da wart ich mit ladescreen w drücken :_D


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

kenne ein item is aber leider nur fur ally´s


----------



## Omidas (17. Juni 2008)

Die Transporter und die daraus resultierenden Fehlfunktionen sind schon genial.

Jedes mal wenn ich den Debuff böser Zwilling habe, wünschte ich mir auf einem RP Server zu sein.
Wenn man sich ans RP halten würde, könnte und müsste man soviel Unsinn machen wie man sich
in der Zeit die der Buff hält vorstellen kann. 

Grad Gildenbank leer räumen und Gilde verlassen. Das dann natürlich nach ablauf alles wieder
zurück geben. Wüsste nur nicht ob dann selbst hart gesottene RPler noch gut auf dich nach diesem
Scherz zu sprechen wären^^


----------



## Churchak (17. Juni 2008)

area 52 geht nur wenn du gobo ingi bist! biste gnomeningi so ist der NPC im schergrat da bei dem gnomenmüllplatz,ka wie das kaff sich schimpft,(ist bissel auserhalb sprich kommt man auch als hordler hin) die transportet gibts auch in der alten welt .gobo wär da winterspring und gnom tanaris.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Morgen Ingi's ^^ unzwar es gibt doch (ein / mehrere ) Items wo man sich irgend wo hin portet und wos dann passieren kann das man sich in die Gegnerische Fraktion Verwandelt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat aber nichts mit dem Ingenieur zu tun. Ist ein Randomdrop. Der Effekt hält 5 oder 10 Minuten an. Weis ich jetzt nicht genau.


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

ne täuscherkugel hab ich ausch schon ewig nich mehr gesehn dropen die ncih mehr ?


----------

